# What does "Under Care" mean ?



## BlackCalvinist

I have a general idea (one is being mentored and prepared for the pastorate).  How does one get 'under care' ? Further, what does the process involve ?

I guess this mainly applies to presbyterian denominations.


----------



## Scottish Lass

Somebody will give you a more complete answer, but I saw you had several views with no response. Basically, it means that a presbytery is supervising a candidate while he is in seminary for the ministry. Tim had to preach a couple of times for the presbytery while under care, for example.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

BlackCalvinist said:


> I have a general idea (one is being mentored and prepared for the pastorate).  How does one get 'under care' ? Further, what does the process involve ?
> 
> I guess this mainly applies to presbyterian denominations.


 
Basically it's a process of evaluation and instruction to help someone who feels called to the ministry. Usually, you will indicate your desire for gospel ministry to your session. After they evaluate your gifts and maturity, and think you have the gifts for ministry (though perhaps undeveloped), they recommend you to the presbytery. After that you come before the presbytery for an interview and examination of your faith and desire for ministry. If the presbytery takes you under care, then they are suppose to be actively involved in evaluating and guiding your growth and development toward pastoral ministry (usually via your session and/or Candidates comittee). Each presbytery does that differently. 

You can read about it in the OPC book of church order here, Ch. 21, sect 2-4: 
Book of Church Order


----------



## Marrow Man

To add to the confusion, the person "under care" is referred to as a "Student of Theology" in the ARP while he is in seminary. Later, prior to receiving a call, he can be referred to as a "candidate" for the ministry. If he passes his examination before presbytery, he is a 'licentiate." I hope that's muddy enough.


----------



## Kevin

Since you are in the PCA, what matters to you is the PCA process. 

First speak with your elders. That is where the process starts. If they encourage & recomend you then you next go to presbytery.

At presbytery you will give statement of your conversion & of your call. They then vote to recieve you (or not) then you are accepted "under care".

You are now the responsibility of the candidates & credentials committee (C & C). from here it depends on the C & C how it goes. I am sure that every presbytery is different. In my small presbytery (the smallest!) one of my RE's was moderater last year as well as a member of the committee, so things went great. Very personal & pastoral. Some tell me that it is very formal, sort of filling out of reports sort of thing.

You must be "under care" before your internship starts & the PCA requires a one year internship. Also you must be "under care" to be examined for licensure.

In the best case, being under care means just that. Men that you know, and that know you will follow your progress toward ordination & gospel ministry.

God bless.


----------



## re4med

The PCA BCO spells out the specifics for a candidate for the gospel ministry starting at chapter 18. The section pertinent to being "under care" is 18-1 through 18-8. Currently I am in this process and am required to fill out an "application" as well as get my sessions approval and recommendation as well as appear before the Candidates and Credentials committee prior to the actual exam on the floor of Presbytery. From what I understand it is not that big of a deal as far as the process but I am sure that varies from Presbytery to Presbytery. The real work will come from your local session in my opinion, as they see you frequently and have a better chance to help and assist in your call to the ministry.


----------



## jawyman

Directly from the BCO of the OPC:

CHAPTER XXI

2. Prior to licensure candidates shall be taken under care of a presbytery. A candidate must be a communicant member of a local congregation of the Orthodox Presbyterian Church; ordinarily it should be of the same presbytery in which he is applying to be taken under care. The presbytery shall receive a written recommendation from the session of the local congregation of which the candidate is a member, certifying that in its judgment his Christian faith and potential gifts qualify him to be taken under the care of the presbytery with a view to ordination to the gospel ministry. It is of particular importance, at this time, that the presbytery inquire as to the grace of God in him and whether he be of such holiness of life as is requisite in a minister of the gospel. It is therefore the duty of a presbytery, in taking a candidate under its care, to examine him respecting his Christian faith, life, service, and the motives influencing him to desire the sacred office. The presbytery must show its continuing concern for the progress of all the candidates under its care, and shall continually guide, counsel, and help them as they further prepare themselves for the work of the ministry.

If a candidate desires to place himself under the care of a presbytery other than his own, he shall request his presbytery to forward the written recommendation of his session to the presbytery under whose care he desires to place himself. That presbytery shall examine the candidate as required above of all candidates and, if it receives him as a candidate shall give him all that continuing care above required.


----------



## SemperEruditio

BlackCalvinist said:


> I have a general idea (one is being mentored and prepared for the pastorate).  How does one get 'under care' ? Further, what does the process involve ?
> 
> I guess this mainly applies to presbyterian denominations.


 
Why?


----------



## BlackCalvinist

SemperEruditio said:


> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a general idea (one is being mentored and prepared for the pastorate).  How does one get 'under care' ? Further, what does the process involve ?
> 
> I guess this mainly applies to presbyterian denominations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

 
We need the kick button installed on here for you, Frank. 

Thanks everyone.  I had already read the BCO, but just wanted to hear 'human answers' to the question. Thanks much.


----------



## fredtgreco

Kerry,

The key to being under care is to be connected to the Presbytery. The Presbytery should (and if they don't, you should ask) give a man under care a mentor. We made a point ion Great Lakes when I was there to have that mentor be someone other than the "home" pastor. Not so the home pastor was uninvolved - we assumed he would, and this allowed us to have two men involved. Often it would be a man on the candidates committee.

A man under care should also (as much as possible) go to every Presbytery meeting. He should be in contact, at least annually, with the candidates committee. The BCO regulations for ordination are hard enough for TEs to keep straight; the man under care will need help to make sure he completes all he needs to.


----------



## Herald

Marrow Man said:


> To add to the confusion, the person "under care" is referred to as a "Student of Theology" in the ARP while he is in seminary. Later, prior to receiving a call, he can be referred to as a "candidate" for the ministry. If he passes his examination before presbytery, he is a 'licentiate." I hope that's muddy enough.



Tim, I don't know. If I were in charge I may have placed you under investigation. [insert laugh here]


----------



## raekwon

Kevin said:


> You must be "under care" before your internship starts & the PCA requires a one year internship. *Also you must be "under care" to be examined for licensure.*


 
Someone can correct me if I'm overlooking something, but I actually don't think that the above is true (at least, not at a denominational level -- I suppose some presbyteries could require this). I didn't see anything in the BCO (after looking at it carefully) that suggests that a man must be taken under the care of his presbytery in order to be examined for _licensure_.

I say this because licentiates don't have to be "candidates for the Gospel ministry," nor do they have to serve an internship (even though licensure and internship are both part of a candidate's path to ordination). Am I mis-reading something?


----------



## SemperEruditio

BlackCalvinist said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlackCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a general idea (one is being mentored and prepared for the pastorate).  How does one get 'under care' ? Further, what does the process involve ?
> 
> I guess this mainly applies to presbyterian denominations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We need the kick button installed on here for you, Frank.
Click to expand...

 


Take it easy there little fella. You just got married and stuff, don't go taking on more than you can handle....I'm talking about coming undercare.....


----------



## fredtgreco

raekwon said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must be "under care" before your internship starts & the PCA requires a one year internship. *Also you must be "under care" to be examined for licensure.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm overlooking something, but I actually don't think that the above is true (at least, not at a denominational level -- I suppose some presbyteries could require this). I didn't see anything in the BCO (after looking at it carefully) that suggests that a man must be taken under the care of his presbytery in order to be examined for _licensure_.
> 
> I say this because licentiates don't have to be "candidates for the Gospel ministry," nor do they have to serve an internship (even though licensure and internship are both part of a candidate's path to ordination). Am I mis-reading something?
Click to expand...

 You are absolutely right, Rae. Often, a candidate progresses from Under Care -> Licensure -> Ordination, but that is not required. Any man can be licensed by the Presbytery. In fact, often ministers with credentials in another denomination will be licensed for extended preaching in a PCA congregation.


----------



## sdesocio

> Also you must be "under care" to be examined for licensure.


Actually as far as I understand it, the normal practice is for someone who wants to be a pastor to come undercare and then to be licensed but there are other people who are licensed (including REs).

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 PM ----------

For example: We had a seminary prof. from the RPCNA licensed in our Presbytery to fill a pulpit.


----------

